# Paula Bronstein: Photojournalist



## cgw (Nov 8, 2015)

Well worth a look. Said to myself after looking at her work: "This is what photojournalists do." No celebrity worship, no cheap shots, no photo ops. Just communication. Stories told well.

About Paula: Paula Bronstein, Photojournalist


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 8, 2015)

broken link


----------



## cgw (Nov 9, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> broken link




Works for me.

About Paula: Paula Bronstein, Photojournalist


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 9, 2015)

whole domain doesn't work for me using Chrome.


----------



## limr (Nov 9, 2015)

Weird. Works just fine for me. I don't think it's the link but the Flash plug-in. Usually, if you right click for the menu, you'll get an option to run the plug-in. My Chromebook doesn't like the site and isn't giving me that option (Chromebooks are a bit weird about some things), but I've been able to open it on my other computer and it works on my phone, too. Try a different browser. It's worth looking at.


----------



## limr (Nov 9, 2015)

For anyone who's interested:
Yup, it's a Flash thing. Chrome usually gives you the option to run the plug-in, but for some reason, it's not allowing this option for the site, at least not on Windows machines (it did work on Chromium on my netbook, which runs Linux.) Firefox, however, gives you the option to run "the outdated Flash" for that website and then you can view it just fine.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 9, 2015)

Good stuff.

Works for me on IE.

(I'm a poet and didn't know it.)


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 9, 2015)

works on IE

sent her a fan letter


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2015)

Did not work for me on Safari. Screw it.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 10, 2015)

Brilliant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 12, 2015)

The first photo in the People/Portraits section with the elephants trunk wrapped around the man is absolutely brilliant


----------



## cgw (Nov 12, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> The first photo in the People/Portraits section with the elephants trunk wrapped around the man is absolutely brilliant



Very similar to a shot in Mary Ellen Mark's "Indian Circus."


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Nov 13, 2015)

cgw said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > The first photo in the People/Portraits section with the elephants trunk wrapped around the man is absolutely brilliant
> ...



Ill have to check that out. I just loved the composition of that one. Had a hard time going through some of it. Death and gore do not sit well with me. No way I could ever be a photojournalist in that aspect


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 13, 2015)

She has a great eye for lighting, color and content.  I wish there were captions.  Also, the server is slow at times and gets hung up.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 13, 2015)

I also was looking for captions. She is good. She displays her skill/experience/eye/training to turn her subject(s) into stories. The work of photojournalists often is hard to qualify, much of good photojournalism is happenstance ... just being in the right place at the right time with a camera will deliver exceptional images. But much of her stuff goes beyond that utilizing lighting and optics to add significant drama to an image which, if captured by a lesser photographer would be merely a snapshot. But on the flip side of the happenstance coin ... even if you're in the right place at the right time you still need the experience/training to see the images and operate a camera, as opposed to just there with your mouth open. (Experience removes a lot of the luck factor associated with being in the right place at the right time.)


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 13, 2015)

Very impressive portfolio in my estimation. To me Photojournalism photos tell the story without the need of words. Or, at most a comment on location.


----------

